# My Psu hasnt got enough plugs?



## krisso123 (Jan 1, 2006)

hey, My psu hasnt got enough plugs (the type which plugs into hard drive and cd drives) for my neons. Is there some type of splitter which i can plug in that will make 2 plugs from one? Or do i have to get a different psu?
thanks


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Splitters are available at all good Computer/electronics outlets and on the web


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

First question.
Is your PSU powerful enough to warrant more plugs.


----------



## krisso123 (Jan 1, 2006)

its 300wat, is that enough?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Probably not. Can you post a list of specs on your system?


----------



## krisso123 (Jan 1, 2006)

40gb maxator hd (getting more memory soon)
256mn ram (more soon)
winXP
not sure wt the mother board is but i aint added no video or sound cards
intel pent 3
300wat psu
2 cd drives
1 a drive


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

wait...no vid card? =/. wut do u need more plugs for?


----------



## JokerFMJ (Dec 26, 2004)

Yes, you can buy Y-Connectors at Best Buy or any local computer/electronics store.


----------

